# Image Map: onMouseOver hervorheben?



## CrushLog (14. Oktober 2004)

Hi!

Ich bin grad dabei mich ma an solchen Image Maps zu probieren, und wollte fragen, wie ich es umsetze, dass ein Bereich in irgendeiner Weise bei MouseOver hervorgehoben wird.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, oder, falls dass das falsche Forum sein sollte, meinen Thread verschieben.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## randomize (14. Oktober 2004)

Ist AFAIK garnicht möglich.

Bessere Möglichkeit: Bild *slicen*, das bedeutet es in der der Art zu zerschneiden, dass keine ImageMap mehr vonnöten ist. Entsprechende Informationen bitte im Photoshop-Forum ersehen.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Oktober 2004)

Du könntest mit Javascript das Bild austauschen.....

du müsstest für jeden Bereich eine Extra-Grafik haben, in welcher der hervorzuhebende Bereich hervorgehoben ist (was für ein Satz)

Beim Mouseover/Mouseout tauscht du dann per Javascript die Grafiken entsprechend aus.


----------



## CrushLog (15. Oktober 2004)

Ich weiß, was slicen ist, danke  Nur genau diese Möglichkeit wollte ich als letztes in Erwägung ziehen, musste es nun aber doch machen.
Das Problem an der ganzen Sache war einfach:
Das Bild sollte in unregelmässige verschieden große Bereiche aufgeteilt werden, die bei MouseOver irgendwie hervorgehoben werden sollen, damit man auch den Unterschied sieht (Genauer gesagt: ein Bild der Milchstraße, geteilt in verschiedene unregelmässige Gebiete. Vielleicht versteht ihr nun ein bißchen was dabei das problem wäre)

Ich hab das Bild nun mühseelig in Rechtecke gesliced, und per MouseOver einfach Rahmen drum gemacht. Ist zwar nicht so schön, geht aber auch :]

Danke trotzdem für die Hilfe. Und wenn ihr doch eine andere Lösung habt: gleich Bescheid geben :]


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Oktober 2004)

Den Thread dazu(selbiges Thema gabs schon mal vor einr Weile)...hab ich zwar nicht gefunden....dafür aber das dazu passende Anschauungsbeispiel.

Vielleicht hilfts dir ja weiter.


----------



## CrushLog (15. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich den Code aus dem Quelltext richtig interpretiere arbeitet die Seite aber auch mit Bildern oder?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Oktober 2004)

jo...natürlich...warum?


----------



## CrushLog (15. Oktober 2004)

Naja, weil ich ja genau das nicht wollte, dass bei MouseOver ein anderes Bild eingesetzt wird. Am besten wäre es (reines Wunschdenken :]), wenn man bei MouseOver einen Rand um die Area anzeigen lassen könnte...
Aber ich glaub das geht wohl nicht :/


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Oktober 2004)

Dein reines Wunschdenken ist garnicht so utopisch....zumindest ist dies in CSS bereits vorgesehen.

En Detail  ist es lt. CSS möglich, die Linien, welche bspw. beim Anklicken eines Linkes oder eben eines <area> zu sehen sind, mit eigenen Formaten zu gestalten....du müsstest dann beim mouseover nur dem jeweiligen <area> den Fokus geben.

Praktisch machen die Brauser das bisher aber noch nicht mit(naja, Mozilla vielleicht, habs noch nicht probiert)


----------

